# CHRIS!



## technomancer (May 3, 2007)

Did you revise the reputation bars AGAIN?

I was enjoying my glorious one yellow rep bar, have received no negative reputation that I noticed, and now it's gone, along with one of my nice light green bar blocks


----------



## OzzyC (May 3, 2007)

I'm feeling the pain to. I was up to five light greens when he decided to do this, now it'll be even longer until I get my _first_ yellow one.


----------



## ohio_eric (May 3, 2007)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showpost.php?p=487348&postcount=17

Yes he did. I think everyone lost some bars.


----------



## technomancer (May 3, 2007)

missed that post


----------



## ohio_eric (May 3, 2007)

I'm here to help ease the pain of losing e-rep bars.


----------



## Rick (May 3, 2007)

ohio_eric said:


> I'm here to help ease the pain of losing e-rep bars.



That's why we love you, Eric. 

And I was enjoying my 5 light green bars.


----------



## Buzz762 (May 3, 2007)

Come on guys, it's just a little colored block...

Although I was enjoying my little yellow colored block


----------



## technomancer (May 3, 2007)

I just e-rep'ed everyone in this thread so far for the hell of it


----------



## Chris (May 3, 2007)

Yes. Extremely slightly.


----------

